# Had a good night flathead fishing



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished the scioto with Bryan Mellon agin tonight..I must say I put a hurtin on him..I ended up with 2 flatheads, and 1 channel cat..Bryan managed 1 channel cat..Sorry buddy, I wish you would have caught a nice flathead..All the fish came on shad, and of course circle hooks. We did not get started untill 1am, I caught the first flathead about 4am, and the 2nd one about 7am. All fish were released.

Me with a 16.5-lb flathead










Me with a 13.5-lb flathead


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Never seen a guy looking so happy to catch nice fish.  
Nice to see you still rule the rivers.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Not happy, wanted a 50-lber  .Yea I was happy, whenever I smile for a pic, I look stupid


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, Jackson has to be the River King for sure........ Hey, JimmydaCat is right... crack a freakin smlie onec in a blue moon.... The wife said you need to smile more ..........  ..........Nice going on the flatheads Jack  and the news about Mellon Head doesn't surprise me a bit.....  ..... DA KING !!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice gong jack.i'm just about ready to kick into "flathead mode" now


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking flatheads, but hey, wheres the picture of Mellons channel cat? Perhaps it was 25lbs, and thats why he isn't showing us the photo?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ask and you shall recieve..Bryans fish got off the hook and fell into the rocks..Here is Bryan searching for it, he also wanted to make sure it got back into the water...By the way, that is not our tub of liver in the pic, someone else left it


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

> whenever I smile for a pic, I look stupid


 I could go two ways with this quote so since you fish with the mellon I'll leave you alone and pic on myself. Have ya seen me in my pics? 

my loving brother blew up my head from my last flat pic and sent me this pic titled "goiter" My kids make fun of my chin by singing the muffin man song but changed it to butt chin man. Ooooooohhhhh do you know the but chin man? the butt chin man....









in my latest pics I look old and I am only 35!

smile, lookin stupid is better than scaring people to death. People are gonna think you are a big ol' meany Jack.

bill


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe he's keeping the bait warm...man, I watch way too many Fear Factor episodes, it's on every day here.....
They were drinking maggot & fly shakes on Friday...


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

read or respond to your pm's. nice fizishes. if mellon could catch bait i'd take him to find some big flats. every time we go best fish goes up 10 pounds. spectin a 50 next time. any good places to put a boat on scioto without worrying bout tearing up mota?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dip there is a boat ramp, but I dont know about tearing up the motta, water is shallow in spots.


----------



## jfout (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice fish, Jack. Poor Mellon  .


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dip, I wouldnt even take my 14 foot Tracker in there, its just too shallow. No matter what Jack & I will have a river rig by net tax season. I promise this!!!


----------

